# Check out this little guy



## militarymonark (Mar 15, 2014)

Can't wait to get it running.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks primitive, except the carb, which looks typically hyper-complicated Brit technology!


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeehaw!! I wanna ride I fit goes!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 16, 2014)

I cleaned it all up with the pressure washer, it has good compression. I'll have to take the carb apart and clean it, replace the missing spring and then see what happens with a little fuel.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 16, 2014)

looks like Im missing the throttle and linkage


----------



## videoranger (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.stationary-engine.co.uk/ZenithCarbs/Zenith13TC.htm
http://www.stationary-engine.co.uk/ZenithCarbs/ZenithSP8.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGL-Hu5uSh0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ia6Kn_tFJQ
carb diagram and utube on cleaning etc. cool little engine. sufffolk colt mower engine, looks like a fun project. fair amount of info and ebay parts from england. pulled all this info up from google search on carb number from the picture. They even sound good would be neat on a bike


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2014)

late 40's? maybe.


----------



## videoranger (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.oldlawnmowerclub.co.uk/mowers/moms/mp072-suffolk-colt
mid 60"s maybe
http://www.blmra.co.uk/racinggroups
they even race these mowers, WOW! Look out Whizzers!
http://www.oldengine.org/members/dolly/htsc.htm


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 17, 2014)

Purchased this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121291643726?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

It has all the missing pieces I need and it's been proven. I should have that later this week. Once I get it running I'll make plans to mount it on a bicycle. I really need a wire feed welder before I even attempt this project.


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 18, 2014)

*Early scooter motor*

Looks like to me


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2019)

militarymonark said:


> Purchased this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121291643726?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> It has all the missing pieces I need and it's been proven. I should have that later this week. Once I get it running I'll make plans to mount it on a bicycle. I really need a wire feed welder before I even attempt this project.



updates?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 6, 2019)

didn't get any time to work on it and couldn't get it running. ended up getting rid of it, turned out the crank bolt was stripped out as well. kept the carb though.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 6, 2019)

militarymonark said:


> didn't get any time to work on it and couldn't get it running. ended up getting rid of it, turned out the crank bolt was stripped out as well. kept the carb though.



looks like an N or NP? did you keep the clutch assy? looks like a dual purpose clutch, v-belt or chain no?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 6, 2019)

I might have the clutch assembly but might not


----------



## bricycle (Jun 6, 2019)

militarymonark said:


> I might have the clutch assembly but might not




If have, you know a good home now.


----------

